# Pier Report: CBBT Seagull Pier 03/08/2015



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Here is the report, I came at 1230 in the afternoon no one was there except me. Weather was nice just a bit breezy and cool. The water was too cold as I know already. No fish bites at 34*F. I brought my underwater camera and not a surprise no fish on camera either. Although I did see a lot of white particles in the water. I saw what looked to be a marker in the water possibly for a crab pot. Also a what appears to be a dredging boat just off the pier. In a few months maybe I can go fish for something else maybe bass.


----------



## jrsdaddy1989 (Feb 23, 2015)

What do you catch here? And when is a good time to go?


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

jrsdaddy1989 said:


> What do you catch here? And when is a good time to go?


 Well the best time to go is right at the end of spring when the water is a whole lot warmer. Normally tautog err blackfish is present by the rocks. Skates are common in warmer months, and also a few dogfish. Stripped bass might be caught if your lucky and eels do show up from time to time.


----------



## jrsdaddy1989 (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

A lot of people like seagull, but it has never been good to me. It's strange that when I go out on boats to the CBBT, I catch plenty. When I'm at Seagull... not so much. It is a great place for sharks if you don't get frustrated by all the skates.


----------



## jrsdaddy1989 (Feb 23, 2015)

What kind of sharks? And what kind of baits to use? Obviously fresh cut bait, any particular favorites? Also, what size test should I use?


----------



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

Not really good with species but what ever kind that is. I usually catch live spot with the sabiki then re-hook them onto my big boy pole to try to catch drum. No drum but plenty of sharks. But any fresh cut bait will work (croaker, roundhead, blue, menhaden, mullet). The key is the freshness. Most use 20 lb line on the pier. The key is the leader. Since sharks have teeth, you want to use strong enough leader to hold. Some use wire leaders. I use 30 lb mono with a 30 lb flouro leader.


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

Terrible...there are a lot of rude people at the of pier who hog up ...Rods next to each other 1 foot away that will have like six to 10 lined up...I mean I know the more rods, the better the chances but 10 next to each other all by yourself are you serious? ..and another dude who thinks he owns the pier will do the same thing


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

They are targeting the Cobia and will catch sharks


----------

